# Brewton, AL - ID: 4823 Tin Man, M Adult, B&Cream



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Listed as mix, they don't look mix in the pics.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10940847


----------



## bjoy02 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*










More About Tin man

Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: 4823035

Humane Society of Escambia County, Brewton, AL

Our organization offers 24PetWatch microchips, which include free registration into the 24PetWatch pet recovery service. For more information visit http://www.24petwatch.com or call 1-866-597-2424. This pet also comes with 30 days of pre-paid pet health insurance. For more information please visit http://www.sheltercare.com or call 1-866-375-PETS.

* Humane Society of Escambia County
* Brewton, AL
* 251-867-6860


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

Tin Man is at the Atmore facility so I didn't see him when I was down there Tuesday but they did tell me he's still there.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

Nice people to work with. I haven't been to the Atmore facility but the Brewton one where Ken is is pretty small. Bump for the Tin Man. Here's hoping the Wizard can save him.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

Bumpin' up


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

double bump


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

His Petfinder listing is still active; here's a bump!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

Bump again to the front!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

Once more to the top.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

Folow the yellow brick road to the top Tin Man


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

bump


----------



## gretasgifttome (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

bumping this bama boy, we are covered up down here!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

double bump


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

Hopefully there is something better for this poor boy.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

Up to the top


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

This hunk slipped to page 4! Back to the top for you handsome boy.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

Page 6???????? I don't think so! I love these colors also, remind me of Jim Beam and Jack Daniels. Bump!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

Bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

Going up


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

Still listed


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

he's still on Petfinder. Doesn't someone want this handsome boy?


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

I emailed the shelter and both Tin Man and Ken are still there. They told me they are both very sweet and mellow dogs.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

Is this a high-kill shelter? This boy has been in this shelter (Humane Society) for over a month. We need to be careful which dogs are listed in Urgent as there are so many. 

*URGENT: These dogs are currently living in High Kill Shelters and need immediate rescue! *


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

It is a kill shelter but they do try to do whatever they can to get the dogs out. I've only pulled one from them. I"m not a moderator but in my opinion, if the shelter is not NO KILL, then the dog is urgent because it could be euthed tomorrow or next week. This boy could get sick at any time and I don't know what they can and will treat. Alot of the shelters in AL call themselves Humane Societies but that is just another name. Doesn't mean NO KILL. The one here in town will tell you the dog will stay as long as it is healthy and not aggressive, etc, but their self published euthanasia rate is 90% and that also means another dog won't make it on the adoption floor.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

Bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

Nodody wants this handsome dog?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Brewton, AL "Tin Man", blk and cream male*

8/13 Still listed on PetFinder.


----------

